# Blätter mit Photoshop?



## siR_jayMz (4. Mai 2004)

Jau, hab jetzt schon längere Zeit gegoogled, aber bin nich fündig geworden...

Wie kann ich zB Blätter ( von Bäumen ) erstellen oder gibts irgendwo gute Brushes, die sowas beinhalten?
sollten möglichst dicht zusammen sein, weil ich benötige das für ne Art Ranke bzw. Website...

Besten Dank im Voraus


----------



## Leola13 (4. Mai 2004)

Hai,

ich würde einfach ein paar Blätter einscannen (evtl. schwierig um diese Jahreszeit) ansonsten hilft dir vielleicht dies 

Für Brushes schau mal bei deviantart 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. Mai 2004)

Hi,

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, sind bei der Standardinstallation von PS schon Blätterbrushes dabei, hier Ahorn. Hab Dir mal ein Screenshot angehangen, damit Du siehst, was ich meine.

Gruss vom ALF


----------

